

Watch the whole Cosmos series on Hulu - blackswan
http://www.hulu.com/cosmos

======
tmpguest
I watched this as a child and still remember his example for the 3d apple
interacting with the 2d world! I have recently tried to rent this in the uk
from lovefilm but it is unavailable. So I was very happy to find it here only
to be disappointed that it is unavailable to me in the uk.

On a purely theoretical basis how might I go about viewing this?

